# 27 Zoll Monitor



## Phylypp123 (7. März 2014)

Hi,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Monitor der meinen alten 23 Zoll Acer ersetzen soll. Er sollte 27 Zoll messen, am besten 1440p haben und max. 500€ kosten. Der PCGH Test hat schon weiter geholfen wollte aber gerne noch die Meinung der Community haben 

Habe bisher meine Auswahl auf drei eingeschränkt:

iiyama ProLite XB2779QS schwarz, 27" (XB2779QS-B1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland --> Soll der Spartipp seien und ganz gut, aber ich habe vorher noch nie was von Ilyama gehört. Sind die generell gut oder?

ASUS PB278Q, 27" (90LMGA070T01081C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Acer K2 K272HULbmiidp , 27" (UM.HX2EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland --> Ganz neu nur 400€ aaaber keine Testberichte halt. Glaubt ihr das er ähnlich wie sein Schwestermodell ist der im PCGH Test war? Acer B6 B276HULymiidprz, 27" (UM.HB6EE.005) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wobei aufgrund des preises kann man nur davon ausgehen das er noch schlechter ist oder?


----------



## bisonigor (7. März 2014)

27" (68,58cm) BenQ BL2710PT schwarz 2560x1440 1xHDMI 


Kostet zwar 550€, hab den Monitor schon 4 Monate im Betrieb. BF4, FC3, Metro, CoD Ghost ohne probleme. USB 3.0 sind auch gut angebracht und das wichtigste für mich, flimmerfreies Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Habe davor 
LG 27EA83-D ausprobiert, unerträglich für meine Augen gewesen. Ich schätze es lag am Flimmern, man sieht es nicht, aber die Augen fühlen das.


----------



## R@ven (7. März 2014)

Hab selbst den PB278Q seit einigen Monaten und bin einfach nur super zufrieden was die Bildqualität und Farbdarstellung betrifft.


----------



## Defenz0r (7. März 2014)

R@ven schrieb:


> Hab selbst den PB278Q seit einigen Monaten und bin einfach nur super zufrieden was die Bildqualität und Farbdarstellung betrifft.


 
Nimm Lieber den Viewsonic VP2770.
Hab Ihn selbst und bin sehr zufrieden damit!
Schliert kaum, hat ne geringe Latenz


----------



## Phylypp123 (8. März 2014)

Also 500€ ist wirklich das Limit. Bin Student und musst dafür schon viel sparen in letzer Zeit aber ein enuer Monitor ist einfach n Wunsch von mir und 500€ ist schon viel Geld für einen, der Benq ist fast überall momentan nur für 580€ erhältlich was deutlich drüber ist. Deswegen hatte ich die Auswahl auch beschränkt  Anscheinend gibt es niemanden der mit dem Ilyama Erfahrung hat mh. Den Asus konnte ich mir bei Atelco ansehen wobei das Material an sich sehr schlechte Quali hatte und (ich hoffe) deswegen das Bild so mies war (war bei den anderen Monitoren dort auch). So ein USB Hub ist mir aber nicht wichtig. An einem PC Gehäuse habe ich 4x USB (je 2 2.0 und 3.0).


----------



## JoM79 (8. März 2014)

Kannst dir mal auf Prad nen paar Tests durchlesen.


----------



## risenfromashes (10. März 2014)

Defenz0r schrieb:


> Nimm Lieber den Viewsonic VP2770.
> Hab Ihn selbst und bin sehr zufrieden damit!
> Schliert kaum, hat ne geringe Latenz


 Habe ich auch und kann ich nur bestätigen. Leider etwas IPS-Glow bei mir, aber null Backlight Bleeding im Gegensatz zu anderen von mir vorher bestellten Monitoren. Spielen geht dank Overdrive Modus auch sehr gut!


----------



## Phylypp123 (10. März 2014)

Also der Ilyama scheint sehr gut zu seien und kostet 50-100€ weniger weshalb ich eher zu diesem tendiere ich möchte halt ein sehr gutes P/L haben. Bei Prad hat er insgesamt besser abgeschnitten wenn man sich die Bewertungen vergleicht, der Viewsonic soll auch einen relativ hohen Inputlag von 12ms haben :/ Leider gibt es zu dem Acer noch keinen Test, denkt ihr bis Ende des Monats kommt einer? Habe ein bisschen recherchiert der Acer K27 unterscheidet sich zum B27 (im Datasheet) nur darin das der B27 ein AH-IPS, Pivot, Höhenverstellbar ist, drehbar ist und eine TCO Norm hat. Glaubt ihr das macht 100€ aus, glaube kaum das die Qualität steigen wird bei 100€ weniger und nach PCGH hat der B27 den letzten Platz.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2014)

Der Iiyama hat ne ziemlich hohe Grundhelligkeit,wenn dich das nicht stört ist es ein guter Monitor.

Aber immer wieder schön zu lesen der Satz "Ich hab den xxx und finde ihn gut, deswegen kauf ihn dir".


----------



## Phylypp123 (10. März 2014)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Aber immer wieder schön zu lesen der Satz "Ich hab den xxx und finde ihn gut, deswegen kauf ihn dir".



Ja auf sowas muss man immer achten, weil jeder hat andere Ansprüche. Mir wäre der Reaktionszeit ist mit 12ms mir eigentlich zu hoch, außerdem ist der Viewsonic auch außerhalb meines Budgets weshalb ich nicht weiß wieso er mir mehrfach angeboten wurde. ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (11. März 2014)

Schonmal an einen Koreaner gedacht? Kostet inkl 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ~280€

Hier ein Thread zu den Korea-Monitoren: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


----------



## risenfromashes (12. März 2014)

Phylypp123 schrieb:


> Ja auf sowas muss man immer achten, weil jeder hat andere Ansprüche. Mir wäre der Reaktionszeit ist mit 12ms mir eigentlich zu hoch, außerdem ist der Viewsonic auch außerhalb meines Budgets weshalb ich nicht weiß wieso er mir mehrfach angeboten wurde. ^^


1. Du gibst ja selber an, dass du ca. 500 Euro ausgeben willst. Der Viewsonic liegt je nach Store in dieser Preislage, siehe Geizhals.

2. Wie ich es vllt in meinem Post angedeutet habe, hat der Viewsonic eine Beschleunigungs Funktion. Dadurch wird die Reaktionszeit so angepasst, dass mMn der Monitor sehr gut zum Spielen geeignet ist und gleichzeitig keine krassen Schlieren entstehen. Spiele selber Battlefield 3 / 4 und habe verschiedene 27 und 29 Zoll Monitore(u.a. Dell U2713UH) ausprobiert. Der Viewsonic hat das beste Rundumpaket für mich dargestellt, d.h. bzgl. Backlight Bleeding, Reaktionszeit, Latenz, Farben. 

Reviews (inkl. Angaben zur Reaktionszeiten und der Beschleunigung) siehe hier: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YD5MDUKBXig
PRAD | Test Monitor ViewSonic VP2770-LED

3. Habe mir damals ebenfalls den Asus als auch den Iiyama angeguckt. Wenn man zum Asus Reviews liest, werden häufig Probleme wegen Backlight Bleedings angesprochen. Dies war für mich u.a. ein Grund diesen gar nicht erst zu bestellen. Natürlich kannst du gerne dein Glück versuchen. Beim Iyama gibt es noch nicht so viele Reviews meines Erachtens, allerdings hat mich auch hier das Backlight Bleeding im Test von Prad abgeschreckt als auch die wenigen Kommentare bei Amazon, welche ein Fiepen bei dem Monitor angeben. Zu letzterem findet man auch bereits vereinzelt Kommentare in verschiedenen Foren (z.B. Hardwareluxx). Ist natürlich deine Entscheidung, ob dich das stört oder nicht bzw. du das Risiko eingehst und evtl. einen tauglichen Monitor erwischst.


----------



## Merty (13. März 2014)

Also ich persönlich kann den Iiyama empfehlen. Habe ihn jetzt seit 3 Wochen im Einsatz und bin sehr angetan. Von Fiepen habe ich noch nichts bemerkt, sehr schönes Bild mit tollen Farben. Taugt sowohl zum spielen, als auch zur Bildbearbeitung und Fotos schauen.
Finde den Test auf prad.de dazu sehr gut. Der hat mich auch zum Kauf bewegt. Habe es bisher nicht bereut. 

Nur war meine GTX760 für das ein oder andere Spiel in der hohen 2560x1440er Auflösung nicht immer flüssig. Deswegen bin ich auf eine Radeon R290 umgestiegen. Zusammen ein echtes Dreamteam .


----------



## Norisk699 (15. März 2014)

der pc-nutzer schrieb:


> Schonmal an einen Koreaner gedacht? Kostet inkl 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer ~280€
> 
> Hier ein Thread zu den Korea-Monitoren: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...ad-27-wqhd-2560x1440-und-s-ips-aus-korea.html


 
Genau dazu hätte ich ggf. auch geraten. Wenn du Zeit hast... PCGH will soweit ich weiß in der nächsten Ausgabe einen (oder mehrere?) "Korea-Kracher" testen.


----------

